# Getting started?



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I recently had a veteran beekeeper from my church bring out two hives of bees and put them on one of my clover patches. He said it was a great place and looked able to handle several more hives. 

I've got a lot of questions about getting started and would like to ask a few questions. 

1) What basic tools of the trade would you recommend?

2) Is it feasible to have my 11 year old son learn the trade while I do? (He's very mature and shows a lot of interest. I just don't have a suit small enough for him. 

3) Is there a "bee keeping for dummies" book for me to buy that you would recommend for getting me and my son the basic knowledge for getting started?


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

my grand kids go in with me any time there home and I mess with the hives ( I have 13 grand kids ),and have been for 6 years now ( thats when I got hives ) ,, they were 4 when they started helping look in them ,. none of us wear suits , and use very little smoke .. there are times when they get stung but the young ones walk away cry a few mins then come back .. the older ones say ouch and that is about it .. I do think you should have epy pens for your self and the ones for kids ,, or 2 of the kids pen are the same power as 1 adult pen ,, kids pens are half the strength of adult pens .. try the paint suit from menards ,, a lot of keepers use them ,, and there cheap , you can cut them to fit a and taped , get leather gloves ,, get some vail stuff like for making brides vail and a sun hat .. may not look high fashion but will do the job ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Not sure about the equipment list you want but you can go to the supply companies web sites and look at a bigginer set. Don't buy the bigginners set because there is stuff you don't need, like bee suits.

Page 1 - 2012 Catalog - Mann Lake LTD
https://kelleybees.com/
The Finest Beekeeping Supplies - Brushy Mountain Bee Farm
There is also dadant as major suppliers.

Read this thread and see why I didn't list the one with the intinals BB. Is also a good place to pick up tibits.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/beekeeping/53438-advice-new-beekeeper.html

I have bee keeping bees for a long time now and have never owned a bee suit. A light colored (white blue tan or yellow) long sleeved shirt from the thrift shop, good will, salvation army stores very cheap work fine over a T shirt. Tape the3 wrist closed if you feel better about that, Long pants, Kare uses rubber bands to close off the legs. Some sort of veil either made from wedding veil materal sew so you can put a draw string at the bottom and a elestic band at the top to fit a old snap brim hat or as Tom said a sun hat. *We are not doing a fashon show when were working the bees although their a bunch that would make you thing so.*

As for a book you answered that question your self, Bee keeping For Dummies has to one of the very best starter books on the market today.

*Even if you don't have any bees at the moment attent a bee club meetings. Get to know the members listen to them talk, you will learn a whole bunch just doing that. In fact you will get information over load Keep a note book handy. You will also make friends important people to have. They will share knoledge, share deals, sell you bees and maybe like me they will keep you going when your ready to throw in the towel rather than throw in more money yet with gifts of swarms.*


a smoker, hive tool (I buy mine at ACO Red Devil Brand paint scraper, I also carry a 7 in 1 or 5 in 1 tool for scraping burr comb.) a good quility syrup mister (Mine have brass spray componets and I find them at Lowe's.) a small 7 OZ hammer the best when you have to tack a frame together in the field install foundtion and put another nail in a hive body. I like my bee brushes I have 3 so I can place two to clean honey off while I am useing one of the others.
there is more but that should get you started.

If a child is old enough to walk and has a 10 miunite attention span they are old enough to learn about honey bees.

 Al


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I picked up the "beekeeping for dummies" book today and have started parsing through it. I will not personally wear a suit but will have my son wear one. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure to me. I don't anticipate anything happening but would feel better if he were totally protected. I'll get on these links you gave and start digging. Thanks.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Al covered your question well, so let me just add this link listing Oklahoma bee clubs. Clubs often offer beginner's classes, and are great places to find mentors and get connected with nearby beekeepers:
OSBA Local Clubs


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

francismilker said:


> I picked up the "beekeeping for dummies" book today and have started parsing through it.  I will not personally wear a suit but will have my son wear one. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure to me. I don't anticipate anything happening but would feel better if he were totally protected. I'll get on these links you gave and start digging. Thanks.


Please, please, at least wear a veil. As a new beekeeper, it's really easy to jump when you get stung. That will just get more bees riled up, especially if you drop whatever you're holding at the time. You want to protect your son, so please protect yourself as well. Besides, faces seem to be the most sensitive to bee stings and having your face all swollen and such.... well.... besides hurting or itching, it just isn't pretty! :hrm:

Side note: To remove a bee stinger, scrape it off with the hive tool or the back of a knife blade. Do NOT squeeze it to pull it out with your fingers. This will only squish the rest of the poison that's in the stinger 'bulb' right into you.


----------

